# OMG! I’m shaking! Bfp @ 9 weeks pp!



## Sushai

So this just happened...

picture hosting sites

I’m 9 weeks pp after having twin girls. Still haven’t gotten a period since having my girls and here I am with a bfp! What made me want to test was the fact I’ve been craving carrot cake like crazy and I’ve gotten a horrible yeast infection which is my first symptom with all my pregnancies. Shocked is an understatement as to how I’m feeling. I’m literally shaking. 

Btw, this test was taken without holding my pee, in the afternoon and after drinking heaps of water.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh gosh! Thats a great line. Congrats!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh wow!!! Congrats :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Wow!!! Huge congratulations xx


----------



## Cewsbaby

All I can say it WOW!!! Congrats!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Sushai You call your doc and make your first appt yet?! LOL how did they take it bahah


----------



## Excalibur

Wow! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Sushai

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @Sushai You call your doc and make your first appt yet?! LOL how did they take it bahah

I actually can’t wait to see their reaction lol. I’ve made an appointment for tomorrow morning, it’s the earliest I can get in to see her. 

Thanks ladies for your congratulatory comments. I’m quite nervous now just from thinking on how I’m going to deal with 3 under 1 plus my other 3 older kids.


----------



## BSelck24

Omg!! I would be freaking out right there with you!! Congrats though! Everything happens for a reason!!


----------



## dizzy65

congrats!!


----------



## beclou94

Wow, congrats! That's a great line! x


----------



## sunflower82

Wow congratulations have you told your husband


----------



## Kiwiberry

Huge congratulations!!! :)

I would be freaking out too lol. I don't think any of my family would be very happy if that happened to me sadly. Can't wait to hear about your Dr's reaction lol :haha:


----------



## Sushai

Thanks ladies. 



Kiwiberry said:


> Huge congratulations!!! :)
> 
> I would be freaking out too lol. I don't think any of my family would be very happy if that happened to me sadly. Can't wait to hear about your Dr's reaction lol :haha:

I’m holding off telling my family. They’ve actually been ‘pushing’ for me to have my tubes done, this will be a big hit with them...not lol

As for my doctors reaction. I’ve never seen someone widen their eyes as much as she did when I told her lol she was just as shocked as I was. She got me to do a urine sample so she could do her own test and the line came up straight away. She also got me to do a bhcg which came back at 440. I’ve done a repeat and will be getting those results tomorrow. 



sunflower82 said:


> Wow congratulations have you told your husband

I told my husband as soon as he got home. He is beyond thrilled!


----------



## Xxenssial

Wow congrats xx


----------



## JessaBear36

Thats crazy guess you guys didnt wait the 6 weeks after giving birth like they say lol...beautiful test. Congrats. I wouldn't worry about what anyone else thinks as long as you both are happy all that matters.


----------



## brittany12

Congratulations! I’m so glad your husband is happy! I’m sure y’all will be amazing and don’t worry what others think! Easier said than done I know! 
When are you due? We have an October thread going in the discussions forum if you’d like to join :)


----------



## ClairAye

Wow, congratulations! :)


----------



## mczzi3737

Congrats!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I actually LOL when u said about how wide the doctors eyes went when you told her hahahahaha. Wish I was there to see that so funny.
What a shocker tho. 
Don't worry about what other people think as long as ure happy and ure hubby is happy that's all that matters. 

Fantastic lines by the way looks like the one I did at 12DPO. 
Massive congratulations to you I can't wait to see you over in the October bumkins 2019 
Woohooooo


----------



## noon_child

If you are happy that is all that matters. I'm so glad hubby was thrilled! I don't think mine would be!!


JessaBear36 said:


> Thats crazy guess you guys didnt wait the 6 weeks after giving birth like they say lol...beautiful test. Congrats. I wouldn't worry about what anyone else thinks as long as you both are happy all that matters.

Do people say that? Is that more for if you have stitches or something?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------

